# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  RS323 to TTL με τρανζιστορ απορια!

## michaelcom

Χρειαζόμουν πρόσφατα ένα RS232 σε TTL μετατροπέα αλλά δεν είχα οπότε είπα να φτιάξω ένα με τρανζίστορ αλλά σκάλωσα σε ένα σημείο.

Καταρχήν είπα να φτιάξω αυτό το σχηματικό https://www.sparkfun.com/tutorial/RS...transistor.PNG εκεί λοιπόν που σκάλωσα είναι εκεί που λέει Rx-TTL και Tx-TTL στην αρχη όταν το είδα λεω λάθος είναι και θα έπρεπε να τα λέει ανάποδα!

Ψάχνω όμως μέτα και βλέπω κι άλλα σχηματικά να το δείχνουν το ίδιο δηλαδή στην βάση το Tx και στον συλλέκτη το Rx!!

Το ξέρω θα με βρίζετε αλλά μπορεί καποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι παίζει?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...  λέει Rx-TTL και Tx-TTL ...



Στην πλευρά επιπέδου TTL έχει την σωστή ορολογία, δηλαδή RX-TTL είναι το εισερχόμενο/λαμβανόμενο σήμα που είναι  είσοδος στο δικό σου κύκλωμα. Αντίστοιχα  το TX-TTL είναι το εξερχόμενο/εκπεμπόμενο σήμα από το δικό σου κύκλωμα.

Ομως στην πλευρά του RS232 *χρησιμοποιεί την ονοματολογία στο βύσμα του PC* και όχι στο δικό σου βύσμα RS232. Δηλαδή, η έξοδος από το κύκλωμά σου που είναι για σένα το TX-RS232 θα συνδεθεί στο *pin2 RXD* του PC και το *pin3 TXD* του PC θα γίνει τελικά η δική σου είσοδος.

Αν χρησιμοποιούσε την "τυπική" ονομασία θα έπρεπε να σου εξηγήσει γιατί το pin2 σε εσένα θα είναι το TXD και όχι το RXD που έχουμε συνηθίσει από τα PC (εκεί παίζει ρόλο ποιός "κάνει κουμάντο").

----------

bchris (31-07-13), 

FILMAN (25-09-15), 

manolena (25-09-15)

----------


## michaelcom

> Στην πλευρά επιπέδου TTL έχει την σωστή ορολογία, δηλαδή RX-TTL είναι το εισερχόμενο/λαμβανόμενο σήμα που είναι  είσοδος στο δικό σου κύκλωμα. Αντίστοιχα  το TX-TTL είναι το εξερχόμενο/εκπεμπόμενο σήμα από το δικό σου κύκλωμα.
> 
> Ομως στην πλευρά του RS232 *χρησιμοποιεί την ονοματολογία στο βύσμα του PC* και όχι στο δικό σου βύσμα RS232. Δηλαδή, η έξοδος από το κύκλωμά σου που είναι για σένα το TX-RS232 θα συνδεθεί στο *pin2 RXD* του PC και το *pin3 TXD* του PC θα γίνει τελικά η δική σου είσοδος.
> 
> Αν χρησιμοποιούσε την "τυπική" ονομασία θα έπρεπε να σου εξηγήσει γιατί το pin2 σε εσένα θα είναι το TXD και όχι το RXD που έχουμε συνηθίσει από τα PC (εκεί παίζει ρόλο ποιός "κάνει κουμάντο").



Ωραία και στο MAX232 πάει με τον τροπο που δείχνει εδώ η ανάποδα...

Και στην τελική το σηχηματικό θα λαμβάνει σήμα απο το ΤΧ-ΤΤΛ που στην ουσία το Tx σημαίνει transmit!

Η εγώ είμαι πολύ χαζός η το σχηματικό κατα την γνώμη μου τα λέει ανάποδα!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πιο απλά η έξοδος(Tx) του ενός κυκλώματος πάει στην είσοδο(Rx) του επόμενου.

----------


## michaelcom

> Πιο απλά η έξοδος(Tx) του ενός κυκλώματος πάει στην είσοδο(Rx) του επόμενου.



Ναί φυσικά δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό, διαφωνώ στο ότι η έξοδος που λέει ειναι στην ουσία η είσοδος!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ωραία και στο MAX232 πάει με τον τροπο που δείχνει εδώ η ανάποδα...



To ΜΑΧ232 τα αναφέρει με τον δικό του τρόπο που μπορεί να σε μπερδέψει και αυτός:
R1IN --> R1OUT
T1OUT <-- T1IN

Το "R" (Receiver) είναι ο "δέκτης" σήματος από το RS232 ενώ το "Τ" (Transmitter) είναι o "πομπός" σήματος προς το RS232. Εδώ σε βοηθά το θεωρητικό κύκλωμα που δείχνει "ΕΙΑ-232" στα πόδια που πάνε εκεί:



Απλός κανόνας είναι και αυτός που λέει ο Αποστόλης: 
*Η έξοδος TX-TTL του κυκλώματός σου θα πάει στην είσοδο RX-RS232 του PC.*

----------


## michaelcom

> Απλός κανόνας είναι και αυτός που λέει ο Αποστόλης: 
> *Η έξοδος TX-TTL του κυκλώματός σου θα πάει στην είσοδο RX-RS232 του PC.*




Ναί αλλά σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω κύκλωμα άν το κάνω έτσι  δηλαδη Tx-Rx(απο την πλευρά του ττλ) και το συνδέσω σε μία συσκευή (ένα ρούτερ για παράδειγμα), δέν θα δουλέψει διότι το tx θα πρέπει να πηγαίνει με tx της συσκευής (σύμφωνα με το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα) συμπέρασμα είναι ανάποδα!

Η μου ξεφεύγει κάτι?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Διάβασε όσα σου γράψαμε παραπάνω!






> ... μου ξεφεύγει κάτι?



NAI!
Διάλεξες πηγή τεχνικής πληροφόρησής σου κάτι που ονομάζεται: SPARK - FUN

----------


## leosedf

Μεταφέρθηκε.

----------


## michaelcom

> NAI!
> Διάλεξες πηγή τεχνικής πληροφόρησής σου κάτι που ονομάζεται: SPARK - FUN




Καλά αυτό πού το πας!  :Biggrin:  

Απλά ξέρω γενικά πως συνδέεται το RS232 σε TTL και γι αυτό ρωτάω! 

Τελικά για να μην σας πρίζω άλλο και με βαράτε  :Hammer:  αυτό που είπα ειναι σωστό η όχι?




> Ναί αλλά σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω κύκλωμα άν το κάνω έτσι  δηλαδη  Tx-Rx(απο την πλευρά του ττλ) και το συνδέσω σε μία συσκευή (ένα ρούτερ  για παράδειγμα), δέν θα δουλέψει διότι το tx θα πρέπει να πηγαίνει με tx  της συσκευής (σύμφωνα με το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα) συμπέρασμα είναι  ανάποδα!



Και με το παραπάνω ενοώ το αρχικό κύκλωμα που ποσταρα αυτο απο το sparkfun

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ναί αλλά σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω κύκλωμα άν το κάνω έτσι  δηλαδη Tx-Rx(απο την πλευρά του ττλ) και το συνδέσω σε μία συσκευή (ένα ρούτερ για παράδειγμα), δέν θα δουλέψει διότι το tx θα πρέπει να πηγαίνει με tx της συσκευής (σύμφωνα με το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα) συμπέρασμα είναι ανάποδα!



Ας προσπαθήσουμε άλλη μια φορά να τα βάλουμε σε τάξη:

Το RS232 χρησιμοποιείται για την επικοινωνία 2 συσκευών οι οποίες είναι "*DTE*" (Data Terminal Equipment) δηλαδή Η/Υ, τερματικό, κλπ. που έχουν βύσμα D9-Μ (αρσενικό) ή "*DCE*"Data Communication Equipment) λ.χ. modem με βύσμα D9-F (θηλυκό). Εκεί η σύνδεση γίνεται με απλό καλώδιο που έχει συνδεδεμένους τους ακροδέκτες ένα προς ένα (pin2 <-> pin2, pin3 <-> pin3, pin5 <-> pin5). 

Οταν θέλεις να συνδέσεις 2 Η/Υ χρησιμοποιείς ένα "crossover cable" που ενώνει τα TX της μιας πλευράς με τα RX της άλλης αλλά με κοινό GND (pin2 <-> pin3, pin3 <-> pin2, pin5 <-> pin5). Με το απλό καλώδιο θα βραχυκύκλωνες τα δύο TXD.

Η πλειοψηφία των τεχνικών χρησιμοποιεί την ονοματολογία ανάλογα με το σήμα που υπάρχει σε κάθε επαφή, δηλαδή αν στέλνεις σήμα στο RS232 το ονομάζεις TXD και αν δέχεσαι από το RS232 το ονομάζεις RXD. Στο σχέδιο που έδειξες (sparkfun) όπως ανέφερα στην πρώτη απάντηση *χρησιμοποιεί την ονοματολογία στο βύσμα του PC* και όχι τι κάνει το σήμα στο κύκλωμά τους (δηλαδή τα ονομάζουν "ανάποδα").

Επειδή τα routers μπορούν να συνδεθούν ως DTE και ως DCE ανάλογα με το μοντέλο και τη ρύθμισή τους πρέπει να διαβάσεις το  users manual για να βρεις τι καλώδιο θα βάλεις.

----------

FILMAN (25-09-15), 

manolena (25-09-15), 

michaelcom (02-08-13), 

SRF (31-07-13)

----------


## michaelcom

> Ας προσπαθήσουμε άλλη μια φορά να τα βάλουμε σε τάξη:
> 
> Το RS232 χρησιμοποιείται για την επικοινωνία 2 συσκευών οι οποίες είναι "*DTE*" (Data Terminal Equipment) δηλαδή Η/Υ, τερματικό, κλπ. που έχουν βύσμα D9-Μ (αρσενικό) ή "*DCE*"Data Communication Equipment) λ.χ. modem με βύσμα D9-F (θηλυκό). Εκεί η σύνδεση γίνεται με απλό καλώδιο που έχει συνδεδεμένους τους ακροδέκτες ένα προς ένα (pin2 <-> pin2, pin3 <-> pin3, pin5 <-> pin5). 
> 
> Οταν θέλεις να συνδέσεις 2 Η/Υ χρησιμοποιείς ένα "crossover cable" που ενώνει τα TX της μιας πλευράς με τα RX της άλλης αλλά με κοινό GND (pin2 <-> pin3, pin3 <-> pin2, pin5 <-> pin5). Με το απλό καλώδιο θα βραχυκύκλωνες τα δύο TXD.
> 
> Η πλειοψηφία των τεχνικών χρησιμοποιεί την ονοματολογία ανάλογα με το σήμα που υπάρχει σε κάθε επαφή, δηλαδή αν στέλνεις σήμα στο RS232 το ονομάζεις TXD και αν δέχεσαι από το RS232 το ονομάζεις RXD. Στο σχέδιο που έδειξες (sparkfun) όπως ανέφερα στην πρώτη απάντηση *χρησιμοποιεί την ονοματολογία στο βύσμα του PC* και όχι τι κάνει το σήμα στο κύκλωμά τους (δηλαδή τα ονομάζουν "ανάποδα").
> 
> Επειδή τα routers μπορούν να συνδεθούν ως DTE και ως DCE ανάλογα με το μοντέλο και τη ρύθμισή τους πρέπει να διαβάσεις το  users manual για να βρεις τι καλώδιο θα βάλεις.



ΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!

Τώρα κατάλαβα!! επιτέλους!
Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:  για το χρονο σου

----------


## picdev

να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι, το idle state του RX του PIC πρέπει να έχει pull up ?
η έχει pull up το max232? δεν έχω άλλο να δοκιμάσω πάντως έχω τάση σε idle state γύρω στο 1volt, 
επίσης έχω 3.3volt ttl στον pic και τροφοδοτώ το MAX232 με 5VOLT λέτε να έγινε απο αυτό η ζημιά  :Unsure: 
το min voltage για high είναι 1.6 volt , άρα σωστά έχω πρόβλημα το θέμα μου ειναι η pull up
0.25 VDD + 0.8V

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα μετα απο το max232, κατευθειαν το συνδεεις στα αντιστοιχα πινακια του μΕ.

Αν θες να εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι θα δουλευει σωστα μπορεις να βαλεις ενα max3232 και να το τροφοδοτησεις κι εκεινο με 3,3V. 
Συνηθως δουλευουν και τα απλα max232 σε 3,3V (βλεπε κινεζικα ανταπτορακια) αλλα τυπικα ειναι εκτος specifications αυτο οποτε δεν ειναι 100% αξιοπιστη λυση.

Οσον αφορα τον μΕ μπορει να μην ειναι 5V tolerant οι εισοδοι ή αν η ταση τροφοδοσιας του μΕ ειναι μικροτερη απο την ταση που δινεις μπορει να τραβαει πολυ ρευμα. Αυτο μονο στο datasheet του συγκεκριμενου μΕ θα το βρεις, στο τμημα με τα ηλεκτρικα χαρακτηριστικα των I/O pins. 
Παντως οι περισσοτεροι pic απ οσο ξερω δεν εχουν προβλημα με 5V εισοδους...

----------


## picdev

Έχουν διόδους gia esd αλλά δεν είναι και σωστό να έχουν μόνιμα 5volt όταν είναι σε idle το rx , δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω και  3.3volt τροφοδοσία.
Μάλλον έναν διαιρέτη τάσης στο rx pin. 
Στο rx έχω μια περίεργη κυματομορφή  στο max 232  οπότε μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα

----------


## picdev

Τελικά τσάμπα πεδεύτηκα έφταιγε το max232 που είχα πρόβλημα, απλά πρέπει να ρίξω τη τάση με έναν διαιρέτη , για να μην ειναι στα 5volt ,
αν και έχει esd δίοδο και pull up, θεωριτικά το ρεύμα απο την pull up του max232 δεν μπορεί να κάψει τη δίοδο αλλά θα το βάλω για καλό και για κακό.

Εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να βάλει στο RX pin 2 παράλληλα TX? αν εξαιρέσουμε οτι μπορεί να στείλουν κάτι παράλληλα , λέτε υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο θέμα?
μπορώ να βάλω και 2 γρήγορες διόδους για απομόνωση , τι λέτε?

----------

